

France will compel all companies to open public APIs - mehdim
http://api500.com/post/40846639254/taxing-companies-which-dont-have-open-apis

======
melkisch
How open do they need to be?

~~~
mehdim
It will be on all personnal data. These APIs will have to open all these data
to the user, so he would be able to connect to other 3rd party services with
all these personnal data he wants to share. If these companies don't open,
the'll have to pay Numerical Value Added Taxes according to the document

